# Airstone



## foolintherain (Aug 6, 2011)

Ok, so I'm a complete novice when it comes to even freshwater tanks, I just put my first 10 gallon together today. I did most of my research actually in the pet store, the people at petsmart actually seemed pretty knowledgeable and helped me set up the tank. The one thing they didn't mention was an airstone, and I didn't think about it until I saw one while flipping through random pictures here. Under what conditions would I need one and what are they generally for? Yes, I understand oxygenation of water, but at what point is diffusion not enough? 

Thanks, 

Dave


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

Borrowed this from a friend

"Oxygen exchange takes place at the surface of the water. All those bubbles created by the airstone don't do a thing until they get to the top. Surface agitation is what you want and I would be VERY surprised if your HOB filter isn't providing plenty of that. Another problem with airstones is they are messy. The bubbles bursting at the surface will keep your hood wet all the time, and if you have hard water, coat it with mineral deposits that are difficult to remove."

Hope that explanes a bit for you


----------



## foolintherain (Aug 6, 2011)

Alright, thanks!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would say in a simple freshwater tank the only thing you would absolutely need an air stone for is during times of medication, when the meds rob the tank of oxygen and you need to boost the oxygen content in the water to keep your fish alive, and also if you need to generate a source of current, such as in a zebra danio tank (they love fast currents), or to power an under gravel filter.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Agreed. If your HOB filter is working properly, and is apropriate for the size of tank you have, it should be providing enough surface agitation for the 02 needs of your fish.

There are some types of fish that have higher oxygen needs, and in that case, you can use an air stone. 

I have an air stone in each of my tanks, but have them turned down lower, (so as not to bother the gouramis). I just like the look of them, and I feel better knowing that there is more than enough oxygen available for the fish.


----------



## NorthShore (Aug 9, 2011)

If I may ask, I already have an airstone but wanted to have smaller/finer bubbles. In the bigger tanks I see fine bubbles come out and thats what i wanted. Is there a specific brand or name/model I can get?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just get a splitter/regulator if you want to *change the speed *of the bubbles. Put an air hose from the pump to the regulator, and then from the regulator to the air stone. You use the regulator to make the bubbles faster or slower. If you only have 1 thing plugged into the air pump, make sure the regulator has a place to bleed off the extra air or you will burn out the pump - and the pump will also be super loud.

*As for fat bubbles and small bubbles*, it depends on the air stone itself. Some are 'bubble misters' and the bubbles come out in a very fine mist (looks kinda' pretty actually.) Most regular air stones just have the normal fat bubbles. 
Here's a link to Petsmarts Top Fin Fine Bubble Air Stone" : Top Fin® Fine Bubble Airstones - Air Pumps & Accessories - Fish - PetSmart It says it produces clouds of micro-fine bubbles, which is probably more along the lines of what you are looking for. This is just one brand - I'm sure there are lots more out there, you just have to search google or some pet/fish store sites.


----------



## NorthShore (Aug 9, 2011)

so with Holly's advise I ran to the nearest petsmart last night on the way home. I immediately plugged it in and to my dismay, its even had bigger bubbles than the current one I have

looks like its a defect on the airstone so i will have it replaced. Hopefully I get a better one. brand was Top Fin


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just curious if you are seeing an airstone putting out the little bubbles or a CO2 atomizer putting out a mist of CO2?Because that will be smaller than the airstone,but is used for a different thing.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ooops... well.... it says 'produces clouds of fine mist' so I assumed it does...(especially since in the customer reviews some one stated that it made super fine bubbles that their fish loved).... there are other brands out there you can try. As someone at a LFS if they have a bubble mister.


----------



## NorthShore (Aug 9, 2011)

You were right, it did say finer bubbles and I think it was supposed to be doing that except that the unit I got was defective. The two ends have rubber caps and the cap nearest to the airline was 'leaking' lots of bubbles

atomizer! I see it in ebay and looks good. hmmm....


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im not sure if an atomizer will work with an airpump though.Some need 30psi to work with a CO2 system.


----------



## Mushtang (Jun 15, 2011)

NorthShore said:


> I immediately plugged it in and to my dismay, its even had bigger bubbles than the current one I have


Check the box or the directions and see if it says somewhere that you're supposed to leave it underwater for at least an hour before you plug an air hose into it.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

foolintherain said:


> Ok, so I'm a complete novice when it comes to even freshwater tanks, I just put my first 10 gallon together today. I did most of my research actually in the pet store, the people at petsmart actually seemed pretty knowledgeable and helped me set up the tank. The one thing they didn't mention was an airstone, and I didn't think about it until I saw one while flipping through random pictures here. Under what conditions would I need one and what are they generally for? Yes, I understand oxygenation of water, but at what point is diffusion not enough?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dave


IMHO airstones are not absolutely required. therefore I don't use any and no filters or any mechanical water circulation as well.

But then I use live plants to consumer the carbon dioxide and return oxygen to the system. And have had tanks run that way for up to 9 years with descendants from the orifinal cycle fish.


But that's just my advice 

worth at most .02


----------

